# Here is a review of the new CD from the Baltimore Consort



## Lute Lover (Oct 31, 2007)

"Gut, Wind and Wire" - Instruments of the Baltimore Consort - Dorian
http://www.audaud.com/article.php?ArticleID=3440


----------

